# Schutzhund questions for my pup?



## Mashirorima (Feb 22, 2012)

I am getting ready to put my pup Rima into schutzhund. From what i hear, we're supposed to make our puppies feel like the best thing on earth. Minimal correction and such. Right now she's a little over six weeks. She is constantly active chasing things and chewing. 

But the thing i am wondering about is biting. All she wants to do is bite me. She prefers biting me over any toys. She tries to chew me up, i don't think it's really teething. She has alot of toys. Ropes, stuffed animals, squeaky toys, kongs, etc. What should i do?

Also, she gets under the couch and won't come out. We try everything, but she only comes out when she wants to tear everything up again.

Is this good for a dog going into schutzhund? Or am i supposed to correct her more? I've never had a pup this crazy. 

Honestly, the only thing she likes better then chewing my arm off is chasing leaves. Is that the 'drive' i keep hearing about?

Also, i've researched nobody is supposed to ever correct my dog except me? Or command her to sit, give treats, etc? 

I have a family member who refuses to listen, and do as they please with my pup. I have a right to ask them to leave or stop, right? She also thinks schutzhund is some 'attack training.' I told her what it is. But all she keeps talking about is Rima being put down because of it. What am i supposed to do in these situations? 

Any help would be great! I would be new to schutzhund, but i am determined to do it.

We will start her obedience and socialization when she hits eight-nine weeks.

Thank you.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

How old is your pup now? Is that her in your avatar?


----------



## Mashirorima (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes that's her, but it's an older picture. She's almost seven weeks, she's a youngster. But everyone's saying start with the basics early!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Get her into some basic obedience in a puppy class. It will allow her to socialize and lets you learn puppy basics. But I would wait till she gets older to do schutzhund.

Try browsing the threads on the puppy section on here to get general tips on management and training a puppy. 
Research Schutzhund more so you can get a good idea of what it requires.
Find a couple of clubs around you, visit them, get an idea of how they are and when the dog gets older, go have her evaluated by the club.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would start going to a club now...to learn! Your puppy should have manners and rules even if you are going to train in the sport. Your puppy may not have learned bite inhibition from littermates as she was taken from them too young. 
SchH is a sport, its main focus is on obedience, but there should be confidence in training. 
The puppy's nerves/temperament should be stable to train in the sport. It does a have protection phase of course, but if a dog isn't obedient, then there is no protection work(if done right).
I'd rather live with a trained SchH(IPO ) dog than one that has little to no training.

With the 'get under the couch and won't come out'...do you have a crate for her? I would crate her and leash her to you when she's out of the crate/chain leash so she can't chew it up.
Praise her when you see her doing something you like, redirect her when she isn't.


----------



## Mashirorima (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, thanks guys, i forgot about how they learn alot by being with her siblings. Also, thanks for the couch help. lol.


And i'll be looking through the puppy and schutzhund section alot thanks


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I would start going to a club now...to learn! Your puppy should have manners and rules even if you are going to train in the sport. Your puppy may not have learned bite inhibition from littermates as she was taken from them too young.
> SchH is a sport, its main focus is on obedience, but there should be confidence in training.
> The puppy's nerves/temperament should be stable to train in the sport. It does a have protection phase of course, but if a dog isn't obedient, then there is no protection work(if done right).
> I'd rather live with a trained SchH(IPO ) dog than one that has little to no training.
> ...


This is good advice...


----------

